# ** Usb Memory Stick Problem **



## datko (Nov 5, 2006)

Hello

I've recently experienced a problem with my USB memory stick. It has worked okay for around 3 months but now I cannot use it.

I have a Windows XP SP2 pc. When I plug it in I get this message:

USB Device Not recognised: The USB device has malfunction... etc. Under device manager it shows up as an unknown device, and in properties it says 'no driver is installed for this device'

I have tried the USB stick on another PC (running windows 2000) and it workd fine so I assume it is not a problem with the stick.

I have also tried the following:

-I have checked the USB Root Hub and USB Host controller and both seem to be working fine in device manager

-I have uninstalled the driver for the device in device manager and scanned for hardware changes. It scans: i)finds a USB device ii) then says unknown device and iii) finally says your hardware is installed and ready to use. 
But then I can't access it and it still shows as an unknown device in device manager.

-I have tried a system restore back to when it was working.

None of the above steps have proved any help.

Also to clarify the memory stick is a:

Mikomi 256mb Flash memory stick which I bought from Argos a few months back.
I didn’t receive a driver disk with the product and cannot find the manufacturers website for support.

If anyone has any ideas they would be much appreciated!!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome,

Have you tried the stick on different ports of the computer, including ones on the front and back?


----------



## datko (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank You for your help

I have tried all my USB sockets both the front mounted and rear mounted ones.

I have also tried uninstalling an resinstalling everything to do with my usb in device manager with no luck.

It is not just my usb stick I am having problems with it is everything I plug into a usb port including my printer which just hangs at 0% whenever I try to print anything.

I draw attention to the other post about a USB virus on this page. Maybe one has emerged???

PS I have used Ccleaner and scannow to repair and faulty system files but this is useless too. I have also tried system restore back to a point when my printer was working but with no luck??

I have also tried my USB stick on another XP machine and it works fine??


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Can you borrow another flash drive, mabye from a firend, and just test it in your computer to see if it works correctly?

When you uninstalled the driver, did you uninstall...
The Driver under *Universal Serial Bus controlers* labeled *USB Mass Storage Device*?
The Driver under *Storage Volumes* labeled *Mass Storage Device* (there may be multiple devices with this, check each name by right clicking and selecting properites)

If these don't show here, don't worry about it. I would focus on trying another flash drive in your computer, that will tell whether its a compatability issue or an issue with Windows on your computer.


----------

